# Bringing Filipina wife to Thailand.



## Colt (Apr 8, 2013)

how you doing guys...i have a question. What is the process in taking your filipina wife and moving to Thailand? 
i'll give you some info.. 
I'm an American citizen. 53 yrs old retired, and can get a retirement visa in thailand. now the reason is, I want to get as far away from the in laws as possible. you know what I mean. Thailand is cheaper, and less violent ,,and as far as I'm concerned just a better lifestyle. I prefer Filipina women hands down,,, obviously,,,anyway 
what is the process..to take her there and live....any info. before I start getting conned by lawyers.
thanks-


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Colt,

Welcome to the Forum. I have also heard good things on Thailand but as far for getting her to Thailand I think it be easier process than U.S. since Thailand is less strict I think. Anyway I am sure some people here will be able to provide you quality information you are looking for. I would go to your U.S. Consulate first and consult on what they advise



Colt said:


> how you doing guys...i have a question. What is the process in taking your filipina wife and moving to Thailand?
> i'll give you some info..
> I'm an American citizen. 53 yrs old retired, and can get a retirement visa in thailand. now the reason is, I want to get as far away from the in laws as possible. you know what I mean. Thailand is cheaper, and less violent ,,and as far as I'm concerned just a better lifestyle. I prefer Filipina women hands down,,, obviously,,,anyway
> what is the process..to take her there and live....any info. before I start getting conned by lawyers.
> thanks-


----------



## Colt (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i'm going to have to call the embassy , and contact thai. immigration
thanks


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

There is some pretty decent amount of information on this on various Thai forums. As you can appreciate, being a Philippines forum our knowledge of Thai law is a little shakey.


----------



## Colt (Apr 8, 2013)

I just thought that someone else may have been down this road before.maybe had brought their Philippina wife/girlfriend to Thailand for whatever reason.
AND since the woman in question is actually from the Philippines , her country of origin,common sense would dictate I should inquire here . Besides . i did go to a ''thai forum'' some ''senior expat'' posted;

'' As you can appreciate, being a Thailand forum our knowledge of Philippine law is a little shakey.''


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I find it hard to believe another senior expat from Thailand would write exact same as BillFish. lol





Colt said:


> I just thought that someone else may have been down this road before.maybe had brought their Philippina wife/girlfriend to Thailand for whatever reason.
> AND since the woman in question is actually from the Philippines , her country of origin,common sense would dictate I should inquire here . Besides . i did go to a ''thai forum'' some ''senior expat'' posted;
> 
> '' As you can appreciate, being a Thailand forum our knowledge of Philippine law is a little shakey.''


----------

